# 686 rebound spring question



## Ccase39 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi guys, did a quick search and didn’t find the info I am specifically looking for so I thought I’d ask.
I recently purchased a 686 and I love it but the double action pull is a little stiff for my liking and I would like to lighten it a bit.
The Hogue grip was a little too big for me so I switched to wood grips which help but I am probably going to wind up getting an open frame grip as well just to see how it fits.
I ordered a Wilson Combat kit which comes with a 12,13, or 14lb spring.
I plan on using it for home defense and target shooting and I shoot factory ammunition.
What spring do you recommend?


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

I recommend you get a fine stone & de-burr the rebound slide before you do anything else. Usually reducing the friction fixes the entire problem, if not a 13 lb. spring. In the countless action jobs I did in 30+ years owning a gunsmithing business I never replaced a rebound spring & only 1 mainspring. Despite common belief S&W doesn't make them too strong, they make them dependable. One of my personal guns I got the SA trigger pull down to 1 3/4 lbs. & the DA to 5 3/4, it has factory springs.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I generally leave mine stock in the springs, as I want to make sure everything works if I need it. One problem with reducing that spring's tension, is if the gun gets dirty or dry, the trigger may not return after the first shot. So if you do decide to reduce the tension on any of the springs, know in advance you'll need to keep it cleaner and well-lubed to prevent stoppages.

And of course you'll need to test it with whatever defensive ammo you choose.

.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Injunbro has it. If you reduce the springs too much you can affect trigger reset and reliability. Have you measured the DA trigger pull? I would do that and then de-burr and then measure it again. Remember DA is supposed to have some weight behind it.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I know from experience changing out main springs has a down side. I have experienced double action misfires. Bubba is good a backing out strain screws for a lighter pull.


----------

